# Can Discourse be successfully installed on FreeBSD



## TomHsiung (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi,

I just want to transfer my Discourse from DigitalOcean to my home machine.

Tom


----------



## Snurg (Jan 23, 2018)

When I was looking which comment system for my blog, I also looked at Discourse.
But I decided against it, because it is very heavy on the browser and the user.
It looks fancy but it does not lead to good discussions, as every thread has to be clicked by the user to get opened.

Anyway, here is a detailed HOWTO.


----------

